# Please crotique my does teats



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Her left teat looks weird to me and kinda shorter than the other. What do y'all think?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I meant critique !


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That does look funny... hmm I'm not really sure on this one I've never seen one like that before. I would be interested to see her with an udder and see if that teat keeps pointing backwards or not. If it does that would probably be pretty hard for kids to get a hold of.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is her other side. Looks normal to me


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Will this affect her in the show ring?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Could have an extra orifice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They appear to possibly have double orifices. If they are it is a DQ for show but kids will do fine on them.
I have one like this, her teats just didn't look right when she was young. She has had several sets of trips & quads & hasn't passed it on.
Some of my girls teats go every which way but straight down; almost impossible to hit a milk bucket but kids never have a problem.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope not we bought this doe to show :/ and then breed when she's older but she's only 6 months and we planned on showing winter-summer


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure hope Im wrong about your doe! 
My girl with double orifices had boxy looking teats as a 6mo old. I had no clue she had them until a judge pointed them out.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if she has double orifices you should be able to tel by putting her on her back and looking at both teats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, look at her close, you should be able to see the orifices.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay I'm not sure she will let me turn her over she's very skittish. But I can get her on the stand fairly easy


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay guys, I tried my best to get an up close pic. It's not great but I think you can see the orffice well enough. She only has one! (From what I can tell. And I pray and hope) but she does have a small nub teat growing beside it. Maybe the reason for the odd growing?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oddly shaped teats can also mean that she is a carrier of fish teats. At least this is what I have been told. Breed her to a buck with perfect teats. 

It will be hard for us to tell from pictures if it is a double orfice. I could tell if I could see her in person but unfortunatley can't. Maybe have another breeder check her as well?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've sent to all 3 of my breeders and they said its fine. I still think it's weird but I guess we will see how her babies do!


----------

